# Replacement Water Pump



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I've had this pressure washer for some years now, no problems at all. Last time I used it. it would stop after 5 minutes and after inspection it definitely needs a new spark plug.

Now I'm just thinking ahead but, What would be a good replacement water pump for it?
It has a honda engine gx390.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Build a go kart out of the motor when the pump dies. Most times a pump is almost as expensive as a new machine.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Build a go kart out of the motor when the pump dies. Most times a pump is almost as expensive as a new machine.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Price it out and see. If it were me, I'd be looking for a high GPM pump and a reserve water tank setup. If you're doing mostly residential stuff, the higher GPM will be better than higher PSI.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Price it out and see. If it were me, I'd be looking for a high GPM pump and a reserve water tank setup. If you're doing mostly residential stuff, the higher GPM will be better than higher PSI.


What do you think of this one? CAT Pump Pressure Washer Pump — 4 GPM, 4000 PSI, Model# 66DX40GG1


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice one. Expensive, but the good ones are.


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

If the pump stops intermittently it may have a low oil shut off.
Both of mine a Graco and a Watercannon do have that feature. 
I change the oil and plugs, new air filter every year at the beginning of the season.
Hey that reminds me.....


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

I am certain there is a rebuild kit for the pump, sometimes it is only seal kit, usually under $100. If the ceramic pistons are damaged they are $70+ each. A pretty easy rebuild job only takes about 1 hr.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

http://www.pressurewasherauthority.com/item--pressure-washer-pumps--general-pump-ts2021.html


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

jonathanthepainter said:


> If the pump stops intermittently it may have a low oil shut off.
> Both of mine a Graco and a Watercannon do have that feature.
> I change the oil and plugs, new air filter every year at the beginning of the season.
> Hey that reminds me.....


Leaving the house in 5 minutes to buy new spark plug, oil and fuel stabilizer.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Stalk every Home Depot rental in your area. They sell theirs after so many hours, or rentals. I got a cadillac machine last year for 21% of what it would have retailed.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> http://www.pressurewasherauthority.com/item--pressure-washer-pumps--general-pump-ts2021.html



Free shipping No tax.... Nice


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> Stalk every Home Depot rental in your area. They sell theirs after so many hours, or rentals. I got a cadillac machine last year for 21% of what it would have retailed.


 Yea, I got a similar deal at SW more than 10yrs ago. Awesome machine, lasted a long time.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

*pump choices*

Hello
I have some pretty good pump pricing on my website. I am out of town right now but will be back in my shop on MOnday and I will pm you some pricing info

Jack
Mr.Fixit


----------

